# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  5استخدامات للفيس بوك غير وظيفة التواصل مع الاصدقاء

## دموع الغصون

*
 قد يكون التصور المتداول بين الناس أن شبكات التواصل الاجتماعية هي مواقع تسهل علينا التواصل مع الأصدقاء والأقرباء وتبادل الاخبار والتعليقات معهم ،، لكن في الواقع هذه المواقع قد فتحت الباب أمام فوائد عديدة ومجالات كثيرة يمكننا تطبيقها من خلالها ، في هذه الأسطر القادمة سأعرض عليكم خمسة استخدامات وفوائد يمكننا جنيها من موقع التواصل الاجتماعي ( فيسبوك ) :

1: الانغماس في مجتمع آخر من نوعية تختارها انت
كثيرا ما يطمح الفرد منا أن يبرز في مجال معين أو يبدع في تخصص ما ، وكثيرا ما يعيقة واقعه ومجتمعة من الوصول لذلك المطلب ، فربما لا يوجد أحد ممن حوله مهتم بذاك المجال او يشجع عليه ، لكن بواسطة الفيسبوك ، بامكانه ان يصادق اهل ذاك التخصص ليدخل مجتمعهم ويعيش داخل اجواء المجال الذي يطمح اليه ، مثال على ذلك: يبحث أحدهم عن الأشخاص الإيجابيين الفاعلين الذين ينثرون خواطر التفاؤل والأمل والتحفيز للنجاح على جدارن صفحاتهم في الفيسبوك فيصادقهم ليدخل مجتمع المبادرين والناجحين إذا أحس ان المجتمع الواقعي من حوله غير ايجابي أو انه بيئته تعيقة وتثبط من عزيمته ، مثال آخر : ربما كان أحد الأفراد مهتما بالتصوير الرقمي ويطمح لاحترافه لكنه لا يجد من يرشده او يدله على بداية الطريق أو يشجعه عليه فيلجأ إلى الانغماس في مجتمع افتراضي في الفيسبوك مهتم بمجال التصوير ويقوم بالإعجاب بصفحات متخصصة في التصوير والاشتراك في مجموعات ( قروبات ) في هذا المجال ، ليستفيد من خبرات المحترفين ويحتك بمجاله الذي يحب. وهكذا يمكن خلق بيئة افتراضية داخل محيط الفيسبوك هذا البيئة لن تتشكل رغماً عنك ولكنك أنت من سيشكلها ويحدد معالمها.

2: متابعة الشخصيات المشهورة
كثير من المشاهير والدعاة والمصلحين والرياديين في المجتمعات أصبح لديهم صفحات خاصة بهم في الفيسبوك ، هذه الصفحات يمكن الاشتراك فيها بالنقر على زر الاعجاب ، ثم يصبح كل ما ينثره صاحب الصفحة من أقوال وحكم وما ينزله من صور وفيديوهات موجود امامك في صفحتك الرئيسية ، فتكون بذلك مطلعاً على أنشطة صاحب الصفحة ومتفاعلا مع مقولاته وخواطره . عن طريق صفحة المعجبين ستكون أكثر قربا من الشخصية المشهورة المحببة إليك  وأحيانا يكون صاحب الصفحة اكثر قربا فيدخل في نقاشات وحوارات مع محبيه في الصفحة . ومن أفضل الأمثلة على هذا ، صفحة الدكتور سلمان العودة على الفيسبوك التي وصل عدد المشتركين فيها إلى أكثر من نصف مليون معجب ، تجده يكتب فيها بشكل مستمر ويتواصل مع المعجبين بشكل فاعل.

3: متابعة جديد الاخبار وملخصات الاحداث
اوجد موقع الفيسبوك وشبكات التواصل الاجتماعية بشكل عام نوعاً جديدا من الخدمات الاخبارية ، هذا النوع يتميز بسرعة التحديث واختصار المادة الاخبارية ، فقد نشأت في الفترة الماضية صفحات اخبارية على الفيسبوك فاقت في شهرتها كثيراً من المواقع الاخبارية المتخصصة ، عبر هذه الصفحات ستصلك الاخبار فور وقوعها وعلى شكل رؤوس أقلام أو ملخصات توفر عليك الوقت ، يفضل الكثير متابعة الاخبار عبر هذه الصفحات لعدة أسباب : (1) يمكن الاشتراك في عدة صفحات من عدة دول لكي تصل الأخبار من جميع المناطق الجغرافية كلها في صفحة واحدة ( الصفحة الرئيسية في الفيسبوك ) ولن يضطر المستخدم ان يتابع مواقع متعددة ويشتت نفسه بينها (2) الخبر يكون في الغالب مدعما بالصور والفيديو (3) اعلام اجتماعي يصنعه الناس إلى الناس فهو أقرب إلى الواقع وفيه ماليس في المواقع الاخبارية الاخرى (4) ظهور الاخبار في صفحات الفيسبوك أسرع من ظهوره في المواقع الاخبارية ، لأن المواقع الاخبارية في الغالب تنتظر حتى يكتمل الخبر الصحفي أما صفحات الفيسبوك فهي تحدث من التفاصيل أولاً بأول وتنشر الخبر حتى لو كان حجمه سطرا واحدا .

4: تسويق الذات والمنتجات
أحدثت الشبكات الاجتماعية ثورة كبيرة في مجال التسويق بشكل عام ، حيث جمعت هذه المواقع الناس في مجتمع واحد يسهل التواصل فيما بينهم ويسهل كذلك ايصال الفكرة والمنتج إلى اكبر عدد من الناس وبأقل التكاليف ... في موقع الفيسبوك يمكن لأي مشترك ان ينشئ صفحة معجبين خاصة بشخصة او بمنتجه او موقعه الالكتروني او شركته ، ثم يمكن ان يدعو اصدقائه للاشتراك في الصفحة والتعرف على هدف الصفحة وهم كذلك يمكنهن التفاعل مع منشورات الصفحة بالتعليق والاعجاب والنشر ، وكلما كانت المنتجات او المنشورات مميزة كان التفاعل اكبر ، وكلما زاد التفاعل زاد انتشار الصفحة وعلم بها عدد اكبر من المستخدمين ، ذلك أنه عندما يقوم المستخدم بالتعليق أو بالمشاركة فإن المنشور سيظهر في حسابه وسيظهر كذلك عند معظم أصدقائه وهكذا تنتشر الموضوعات المميزة والإبداعية انتشاراً فيروسياً في فضاء الفيسبوك ويتزايد عدد المعجبين حسب جودة وتميز ما تقدمة تلك الصفحة وعندما تصل الصفحة لمئات الآلاف من المعجبين فإنه يصبح من السهل ابلاغهم بجديد المنتج أو بنشاطاتك الذاتية.
هنالك نوع آخر من التسويق الالكتروني داخل موقع الفيسبوك ، وهو عن طريق الاعلانات المدفوعة ، حيث يقوم صاحب المنتج بدفع مبلغ مالي إلى ادارة الفيسبوك مقابل اظهار اعلان لمنتجه في فضاء الفيسبوك كي يشاهده المستخدمون ويصلوا إلى المنتج ، وما يميز هذه الخدمة التسويقية عن غيرها ، أن المعلن يمكن أن يتحكم في مكان ظهور الاعلانات الخاصة بمنتجه ، فالنظام الاعلاني في الفيسبوك يسمح بتحديد اللغة التي يتحدث بها المستخدمون المراد ظهور الاعلان امامهم ، وكذلك الدولة والاهتمامات وتفاصيل اخرى تسمح باستهداف الاعلانات للشريح المطلوبة بشكل أكثر دقة من أي اعلان الكتروني آخر .

5: استخدامه كمفضلة للمواقع والصفحات
عندما يعجبك موقع او صفحة في الانترنت فإنك في الغالب تقوم بالاحتفاظ بها في مجلد الاشارات ( مفضلة المواقع ) في برنامج المتصفح ( مثل الفايرفوكس ) كي تزورها فيما بعد ، يمكنك استخدام الفيسبوك للاحتفاظ بما يعجبك في فضاء الانترنت من صفحات ومواقع وفيديوهات ، فقط قم بنشر الصفحة في حائطك وبدلاً من الاحتفاظ بتلك الصفحة مع نفسك ، ستشاركها مع الآخرين كي يستفيدوا منها مثلما تستفيد أنت منها ، لقد سهلت ايقونات النشر في الشبكات الاجتماعية المنتشرة في الكثير من المواقع ، ( مثل هذه الموجودة اعلى هذا الموضوع )  سهلت نشر صفحات الانترنت في الشبكات الاجتماعية ، يقوم المستخدم بالنقر على ايقونة النشر في الفيسبوك أو ايقونة الاعجاب فيتم حفظها في حائطه ويمكنه كتابة وصف قصير على تلك الصفحة ومن ثم يرجع إليها في اي وقت يريد من خلال صفحة يومياته

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*بالفعل شبكات التواصل لها الكثير من الافولئد العديدة التي يغفل عنها البعض
مشكورة على الموضوع الجميل
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورة مطر على المرور والتعليق الجميل 

*

----------


## محمد العزام

ربما اصبحت تلك الاستخدامات وتلك المواقع الشغل الشاغل الذي يفكر به الكثيرون 
فوائد كثيره نجنيها من تلك المواقع وكما ذكرتيها دموع 

ولكن يبقى بالنهاية هو طريقه الاستخدام والتوعيه لاستخدام تلك المواقع بالصورة الايجابية وليس العكس 


مشكورة على ماقدمتي

----------

